# Coupure courant sur secteur



## Denis Addor (2 Janvier 2005)

"Victime" de fréquente coupures d'alimentation alors que le secteur est branché. Retrouve mon powerbook éteint et dois, débrancher et rebrancher la prise du secteur et ainsi pouvoir redémarrer (avec toujours disparition du bluetooth réactivable après batterie à 100% et redémarrage...)
 Problème "matériel" ou autre ? D'avance, merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## grig (3 Janvier 2005)

Denis Addor a dit:
			
		

> "Victime" de fréquente coupures d'alimentation alors que le secteur est branché.
> J'avais le même problème avec mon  bronze, j'ai acheté une alim générique pour 50 ¤ et tout baigne


----------

